# [Suche] 3D/2D Artisten für Weltraum-Strategiespiel Fan Addon



## Terraner05 (23. Juli 2009)

*[Suche] 3D/2D Artisten für Weltraum-Strategiespiel Fan Addon*

I-Mod Productions sucht 2D Artisten, 3D Moddeller, Sound Künstler, Musiker und Storywriter für ein Fan Addon für das Weltraum Strategiespiel Galactic Civilizations II : Twilight of the Arnor.

Das Spielematerial kann bei Vertrauen gesponsort werden um daran zu modden.

Referenzen:

Gamestar Artikel:

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/strategie/1475239/galactic_civilizations_2_twilight_of_the_arnor.html

PC Games Artikel:

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,620329/Das-I-Mod-Team-ueber-Galactic-Civilizations-2-Twilight-of-the-Arnor/PC/Interview/

Kommerzielle Projekte:

Zusammenarbeit mit Stardock an Galactic Civilizations II : Twilight of the Arnor

Zusammenarbeit mit Kalypso Media an der Übersetzung von Galactic Civilizations II : Endless Universe und Ultimate Edition



Nicht-Kommerzielle Projekte:

GalCiv II Techviewer
GalCiv II IDE
GalCiv II Mod Metaverse
GalCiv II Addon: New Frontiers

Hier ein paar Links:

http://www.i-mod-productions.com/showthread.php?t=1447

http://www.i-mod-productions.com/photoplog/index.php

http://www.i-mod-productions.com/showthread.php?t=1653

http://www.i-mod-productions.com/showthread.php?t=1406

http://www.i-mod-productions.com/showthread.php?t=1652



bei Interesse melden an: stefan@i-mod-productions.com

www.i-mod-productions.com


----------

